# labs



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

just wondered if anyone here has had any experience working in lab with rodents... i was looking through the job pages and noticed the pay is quite good for a rodent tec in a life sciences college near by but I have no idea what it would entail apart from general husbandry... :shock:


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Usually if you go online and look up the job on the organisation's website you can download a job description, which should tell you what you need to know.


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2009)

I can't answer your question - but having worked for a firm that was targetted by SHAC I wouldn't be going anywhere near anything life sciences related!


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I think it might be a bit different in the university based labs, there never seems to be any problems in the news here.
I think I've just seen the advert for this job in the news paper, you should totally go for it. The money looked good, wa sit the one that would also accept someone to train for slightly less pay?
Its always good to get in with one fo the universities they seem to look after their staff and they are quite pwerful here.
xx


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

yeah thats the add ian, in the evening news last night. just thought it might be worth considering... altho a PR work experience position at a really good company has come up that i'm going to try for, so fingers crossed on this one!


----------

